# Strange, Fun, project Murray PICS



## MR D (Nov 20, 2011)

Now this one is strange. I saved this frame from being scrapped. Got it for free so to speak. I took it home and didn't even clean up or disassemble the frame, I just shot some rattle can paint on it and decided where I was going after that. The paint color looks old, and that was my original idea. I thought, hey this looks kinda military. So I took a trip to a hobby shop and picked up a strip of Air Force decals for RC airplanes. Little by little I added things that I thought would make it look old, and fit the idea. I wanted this bike to look as if it just came out of service. 

It was a fun project, and I get many strange looks from it. It rides like a dream, and I have had a couple offers. I think I'll just keep my cool Air Force bike for now!

Enjoy the pics. I can answer some questions about the parts if anyone is interested. The frame is a simple 26" middle weight Murray. 


















Mr D.


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, that is excellent work and Murray bikes are my favorite.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 21, 2011)

Very cool idea! Nice work!


----------



## OldRider (Nov 21, 2011)

Neat  I hope you realize you have a CCM chainring on your Murray


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 21, 2011)

looks pretty good. AF guy?


----------



## MR D (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. This bike is fun to ride and see the reactions. It really is nothing special, but I have fun taking it out. I know the Troxel girls seat and the CCM sprocket (Canadian) are oddities to see on the same bike, but I don't care...makes it even more a conversation piece. They all fit and make it what it is...a fun ride. No one else has one, that's fer sure!

I really wanted to make that front peg (gun turret) a LED light. I tried many different small flashlights, but none would fit right. I'm still looking though. Some day I'll dig out a generator and get that headlight working as well.

All different bike manufacturers are represented on this project. Frame- Murray, Wheels - probably Schwinn heavy duty spokes, Tires - Nirve, Seat - Troxel, Seat bag - who knows, Back rack - Sears, Sprocket - CCM. Just a hodge podge of parts to make a cool rider.


----------



## MR D (Nov 25, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> looks pretty good. AF guy?




Nope. I tried, but they couldn't use me. I just have a lot of respect for our folks who have served.

I have another Murray frame that I intend on making into a Navy bike. Think "Blue Angels". Navy Blue and Yellow paint to mimic the planes.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2011)

How many bikes have you shot down to date??   so cool....


----------



## MR D (Dec 10, 2011)

bricycle said:


> How many bikes have you shot down to date??   so cool....




Ha Ha! Well I did have a couple Mongooses in the cross hairs, and one or two Wallmart bikes that I could have blown away, but I don't really have an itchy trigger finger. Mainly I just honk the horn and tell them to move aside fella!


----------

